# Non-dairy substitute for heavy cream?



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there non-dairy heavy cream, half and half, etc.? Or another way to replace it in a recipe?


----------



## almostmommy (Sep 7, 2007)

rich's whip...its frozen and non-dairy


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Silken tofu

http://www.foodsubs.com/Dairyoth.html#heavy


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

I think there is a Silk half and half on the market but...super easy and much cheaper, soak some "raw" cashews in water for a few hours, rinse, and then blend with water a little at a time until you get the consistency you want. I'm not sure how this stands up in say a cup of coffee, but it works great in recipes.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Coconut Milk does pretty well.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I second coconut milk


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I'll 3rd coconut milk, works wonderfully in most recipes calling for heavy cream or milk.


----------

